

Automatically Generate iPhone/iPad Icons at All Required Sizes - revolvingcur
http://www.warrenmoore.net/blog/2010/06/18/automatically-generate-iphoneipad-icons-at-all-required-sizes/

======
teaspoon
Most of these icon sizes are provided by the developer only optionally. Any
sizes not provided are generated on the fly by resizing with some kind of
bilinear filter. If you're not doing any better than that bilinear filter, why
provide the files?

------
cmelbye
Uhh, somewhat handy I guess, but it's really noticeable when a developer just
resizes their icon to the iPad size, for example. When I see it, it makes me
think of the app as lower quality.

